# Back on the Road & running Good.



## sicdub44 (Feb 12, 2005)

It was a lot work after blowing up my T28 turbo but just finally finished putting a Garrett GTX2860R turbo in & made my own crazy 3" intake. I had a bunch of other Fab and mod work to complete as well. I'm using United Motorsport software & the car runs like a dream. Super happy with the way things worked out.


----------



## rabbitmoon (Aug 18, 2009)

E36 side skirts?


----------



## sicdub44 (Feb 12, 2005)

*Reiger from RPI*

Reiger version 1 side skirts.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Looks good man.


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

yeah looks sweet!


----------



## satyadev (Aug 24, 2013)

great enjoy......


----------

